# Does Running Tone Muscles?



## jmstoge (Dec 1, 2008)

Just wondering if you can get any assistance in toning muscles through running? You'll have to excuse my ignorance if this is a stupid question. Thanks

J


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope.  There is no such thing as toning, only gaining and losing fat or muscle.

What people commonly refer to as toning is actually losing fat, which is mainly accomplished through diet.


----------



## readyformore (Dec 1, 2008)

diet is everything in weight lifting, if you dont get the right amount of the right stuff then your gonna store fat if to much or loose muscle if to little


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 2, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Nope.  There is no such thing as toning, only gaining and losing fat or muscle.
> 
> What people commonly refer to as toning is actually losing fat, which is mainly accomplished through diet.



Jesus fucking amen!  

Now try telling that to all the girls in the gym!


----------



## readyformore (Dec 2, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Jesus fucking amen!
> 
> Now try telling that to all the girls in the gym!



x2 haha all these girl's think there gonna loose all there weight from not eating at all and stuff, alot of girls starve themselves to loose weight, kinda sad...


----------

